# Hintergründe/Background Grafiken für Website gesucht?



## julchen (20. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche für diverse Webseiten die ich erstelle Hintergrund Grafiken die ich einbinden kann.

Ein Beispiel für eine Grafik die ich suche, seht Ihr auf der folgenden Seite. Dieses Muster im Hintergrund mit den Ornamenten.

http://www.theoldhouse.be/

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## ink (20. November 2008)

Hey Julchen
Das sind "Patterns", 
Ein paar Links wären: 
http://www.brusheezy.com/patterns
http://www.vecteezy.com/gallery?cat=patterns&type=&lic=&sort=
http://websitetips.com/graphics/photoshop/patterns/#patterns

Für den kommerziellen Einsatz müsstest du dann auf die Nutzungbedingungen achten.

mfg


----------

